# Tips for Grand Pacific Palisades Resort



## DeniseM (Feb 16, 2014)

Got my Grand Pacific Palisades Resort exchange today!

Any tips or advice?

This is my annual vacation with my son with Aspergers, so it's planned around his interests.  We will be visiting Legoland, and taking the train or other public transportation [or tours] to San Diego.  Possibilities:  San Diego Zoo, Wild Animal Park, Sea World, etc.  

I know, I know, you think I should rent a car - but I'm not going to.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2014)

Call the Front Desk and try to get a list of their planned activities early.  You might want to sign-up early for guided tours as you don't plan to have a car?


----------



## klpca (Feb 16, 2014)

What are your son's interests?

I'll respect your desire to stick with public transportation. I would start with the USS Midway museum. It is an excellent experience, and easy walking distance from the train station. Anywhere downtown is walkable or a short trolley ride from the train. That would include Petco park (Padres) - if they are in town during your stay.

I'm not sure how to get to the zoo from the train station, but I imagine that it's a short bus ride. There is a large variety of museums in Balboa Park, and it is adjacent to the zoo. I'm not sure about taking public transportation to the Wild Animal Park. That would be much more difficult since its not in a central location. Sea World would probably require a taxi ride because the gates are a long way from the main road, if there is even a bus stop.

Ill keep thinking about this and let you know if I have any additional ideas.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 16, 2014)

When are you going to be there, we have an exchange there the middle of March.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm there right now if there's anything you want me to check out for you, assuming I can. 

I've stayed here before and one piece of advice about Legoland: it's very close so you'll just walk from the resort to Legoland but be careful when walking back to the resort if it's dark. The cars at that time of day speed and they don't stop at the crosswalk! There's a lot of traffic at that time of day so I considered it pretty dangerous because I was walking with a toddler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eal (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm at GPP for the next two weeks -  let me know if there is any info I can collect for you.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Got my Grand Pacific Palisades Resort exchange today!
> 
> Any tips or advice?
> 
> ...



I think that you should reconsider not renting a car, unless you have no other legal options.   While the public transportation is a possibility, I think that you will find the transfers to be a PITA.  I would think that the $30 or so bucks per day would be small in comparison to the inconvenience.  

I have lived in the North County (San Diego) for 30 years and I am unaware of any public transportation going past the Wild animal park.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2014)

We are wanting to do the Hollywood tour, do you think we need to sign up before we get there?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with BJR, for some of the destinations you will need a car, but you could schedule trips so that only a couple days rental would cover.  The Wild Animal Park is out in the boonies, and the zoo / seaworld are not convenient to the train station.  

I recommend a day trip on the train as a fun outing, lots of walkable activities downtown and along the waterfront near the train station, take the ferry to Coronado and back for a fun bay cruise, the views are amazing.  Bike rentals are popular if he fancies a spin on a beach cruiser around Coronado.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 17, 2014)

How close is the train station to the resort?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> How close is the train station to the resort?



It's 2 miles to the Poinsettia station, the buses run down Palomar Airport Rd to the station.  There are stops at Old Town San Diego and Depot downtown.

http://gonctd.com/coaster/


----------



## presley (Feb 17, 2014)

The week before arrival, call the resort and ask if they will email or fax a copy of your week's activities.  They aren't ready too far in advance normally, unless they are doing it by the month.  

That will give you a look at what you can maybe book through the resort.  Usually, there are 2 all day tours in a given week.  However, those tend to be Coronado, Hollywood, Catalina Island, etc - not necessarily something your son would want to do.  If they aren't going to the zoo, they should at least have instructions for getting there without a car.

The resort offers a shuttle to anywhere within 4 miles.  I've never used it and don't know how long of wait there is for it.  That can help get you to a bus stop, train depot, etc. As others have said, this entire area is not public transportation friendly.  You'll be on the coast which has the train, but that keeps you on the coast and not near some of the places you mentioned.  You may be calling taxis every day.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 17, 2014)

You can also take the train north to Oceanside to walk out on the pier or hang out on the beach etc.  The train station in Oceanside is about 2 blocks from the beach.  

Sue


----------



## slomac (Feb 17, 2014)

I live right near there and I did a train to trolley to Boat ride to Coronado with my girls scout troop. It was a really nice day trip with no cars involved at all.  You can take the train from Pointsettia station which is only a couple miles from GPP.  You can also take the train right to Old Town which is a fun day trip.  I'm sure you know LEGOLAND is right across the street so you can walk there.  Try to go on a Monday it is not crowded at all.  Avoid the weekends.  

You can also walk to Costco from GPP so a cheap place to stock up on food.

We own at GPP and use it for day use a lot.   Maybe we will run into you 

Have a great trip and don't forget to make it down to the beautiful beaches.  Carlsbad is a hidden gem for sure. Enjoy!!


----------



## RX8 (Feb 17, 2014)

GPP also has a free shuttle service anywhere within 5 miles of the resort.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 18, 2014)

I've used public transportation many times in San Diego area. From what I know, the only place that you can't reach without a car is the Wild Animal Park.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe will will rent a car for 1 day, or take a tour to the animal park - thanks for all the advice!


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 2, 2014)

Where are the best locations to request a 2 bedroom unit in the middle of March?


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 2, 2014)

Buildings J and K will have ocean and flower field views. They're the best. Here's a map: http://grandpacificresorts.com/owners/GPPR_sitemap.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Got my Grand Pacific Palisades Resort exchange today!
> 
> Any tips or advice?
> 
> ...



Costco is right down the street and sells Lego passes if you're going for more than one day.

The museum of making music is near the resort in Carlsbad too. 

The tide pools in La Jolla are also a great place to take a kid when it's low tide.

When are you visiting?


----------



## davidvel (Mar 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe will will rent a car for 1 day, or take a tour to the animal park - thanks for all the advice!


Denise, are you flying directly into Carlsbad or San Diego? If SD, how will you get to N. San Diego without a car? I can't imagine the cost to get to Zoo Safari Park (formerly wild animal park). 

When are you traveling?  Public transport is VERY limited around these parts.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 4, 2014)

Btw I'm pretty sure the kids' water play area (they call it a water park but I think that's a little misleading) by the family pool has been redone. It looks completely different from the photos I've seen on RCI or here on TUG. The kids seem to love it (except mine thought it was too cold). Mine loved the pool and both hot tubs he was allowed in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 4, 2014)

If your son doesn't love zoos, pass on it.  It's really nothing special for most youths.  

It's not a public zoo so the price is higher than most but if you don't have access to a good zoo it might be worth it for you, but again, nothing special for your son.

Also if you have a particular interest in certain animals try to find out before you go which ones are not on display.

When I went I found out after entering that the polar bears were off display and that's one I love to see.


----------



## eal (Mar 4, 2014)

The kid's waterpark looks brand new, quite elaborate and popular with the kids.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2014)

I think her son is an adult.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 4, 2014)

presley said:


> I think her son is an adult.



You are right, she has posted in the past that he's 24 with special needs.


----------



## wpwillie (Mar 19, 2014)

*Wild Animal Park*

I was underwhelmed with the park .  I live close to Rocky Mtn National Park so maybe I'm jaded but for me the price and trip was a bummer


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 19, 2014)

Where in Rocky Mountain National Park do you see giraffes and other wildlife indigenous to Africa?  I must have missed that when I was there!  We thoroughly enjoyed both Rocky Mountain National Park AND Wild Animal Kingdom.


----------

